# Brutal Australia Muslim Protest Beat Down



## JBS (Sep 15, 2012)

Watch for the nut-nipping dog...


----------



## mike_cos (Sep 15, 2012)

I always loved Kiwis


----------



## ProPatria (Sep 15, 2012)

They should have done the same thing to the remainder of those violent protesters.


----------



## CDG (Sep 15, 2012)

Damn. Was hoping to see him get raped by a pig right before the cops blew his fucking head off and a few .50 cals opened up on the rest of those ignorant savages.


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 15, 2012)

CDG said:


> Damn. Was hoping to see him get raped by a pig right before the cops blew his fucking head off and a few .50 cals opened up on the rest of those ignorant savages.


You need to stop being so reserved.  Let your true feelings out, C!


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 15, 2012)

mike_cos said:


> I always loved Kiwis


Wait..Im confused.  Isnt a Kiwi in reference to someone from New Zealand?  This is in Austrailia, no?


----------



## digrar (Sep 15, 2012)

mike_cos said:


> I always loved Kiwis


 
That's the next lot of Islands to the lower right, cold wet and they speak funny.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 15, 2012)

Mmmmmm....I can see the Aussies kicking everyone of them out of the country.....well, one can hope.


----------



## digrar (Sep 15, 2012)

I'd bet that 99% of them were born here...


----------



## mike_cos (Sep 16, 2012)

Chopstick said:


> Wait..Im confused. Isnt a Kiwi in reference to someone from New Zealand? This is in Austrailia, no?





digrar said:


> That's the next lot of Islands to the lower right, cold wet and they speak funny.


Aussi, Kiwi,...All people who live in the Kingdom of Far Far Away... LOL   (ehm.. ok ok.. I was wrong)


----------



## QC (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice, i hadnt seen that. They were trying to get into the building which houses the US Embassy. It may surprise some here, but those dickheads have been slammed by the rest of the Muslim community in Sydney. Gotta love that dog!


----------



## JBS (Sep 16, 2012)

Wait, if they hate Australia so much why don't they just leave?


----------



## Poccington (Sep 16, 2012)

It's a shame the dog didn't rip that cunt's foot off near the end of the video.


----------



## CDG (Sep 16, 2012)

JBS said:


> Wait, if they hate Australia so much why don't they just leave?


And give up all the comforts of home for some silly prophet?  Never!


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 16, 2012)

Shotguns with rock salt; then let word leak out that it was actually freeze dried pig fat.


----------



## QC (Sep 16, 2012)

Update: LEOs 6 Janood 17, not counting arrests. From an article here today, from a Muslim no less:

" Let's start with the fact so few of the protesters who descended on Sydney's CBD this weekend seem to have seen the film that so offends them. When asked by journalists, they admit this, one even adding she refuses to watch something so offensive. It's almost impressive how cyclical this stupidity is. But it's also instructive. In fact, this is the key to making sense of something so gobsmackingly senseless.
The protesters - at least the ones quoted in news reports - know nothing except how offended they are."

http://m.theage.com.au/opinion/soci...-film-its-about-an-excuse-20120916-260cp.html


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Sep 16, 2012)

Good Police doggie...good boy! Tear him a new A-hole!


----------



## JBS (Sep 17, 2012)

digrar said:


> I'd bet that 99% of them were born here...


If that is the case, assuming the vast majority are in fact native born Aussies, where are they getting their anti-Western / anti-Australian points of view from?

What is causing the hate?  Is it their parents?


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 17, 2012)

Dodgy immams + youthful angst I'd imagine. Time honoured story if so.


----------



## digrar (Sep 17, 2012)

That would be it, along with 12 years of being painted as the bad guy, we also have a high profile (although small scale) illegal immigrant boat people problem at the moment that further vilifies Muslims. It's breeding a them and us mentality in some parts of the community.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Sep 18, 2012)

Good job, I almost imagined the sound of a tendon being shredded when that Cop tore the pooch off.

Was that AFP QC?


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 18, 2012)

digrar said:


> That would be it, along with 12 years of being painted as the bad guy, we also have a high profile (although small scale) illegal immigrant boat people problem at the moment that further vilifies Muslims. It's breeding a them and us mentality in some parts of the community.


 
Which is funny when you don't see the same thing from the Tamils or the Iranians, who are the other major stakeholders in the BP biz.


----------



## QC (Sep 18, 2012)

Mac_NZ said:


> Good job, I almost imagined the sound of a tendon being shredded when that Cop tore the pooch off.
> 
> Was that AFP QC?



No, just local Beat guys mostly, the riot gear came out a bit later, which was good as they really gave them a touch up apparently. There's a guy in a suit on the steps and I'll bet he's an on site secco.


----------



## QC (Sep 19, 2012)

Incidentally, Digrar is correct, it's a small element. Most reffos are so glad to be here, this place gives them everything & theyre thankful. When a minority behave like this it impacts on all of them and they all become janood in the minds of the General population.


----------

